# Maxspect Razer Lighting Schedule?



## Lumind (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey everyone. 

Just picked up a 48" 300w Maxspect LED for my 60" mixed coral tank. Would anyone recommend any type of lighting schedule for it?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Which optics do you have with it? Its best to start with low percentages to acclimate your corals. Start with your max settings so the peak of your light around 40%.
I.e. 
10am A 0% B 5%
10:30 A 5% B 20%
12:00 A 25% B 40%
6:00 A 20% B 30%
7:00 A 5% B 15%
8:00 A 0% B 5%
Thats a rough idea of how you should program it to get a ramp up and down. As I said start low and work yoir percentages up each week by 5-10% til you find the sweet spot your corals like.
HTH


----------



## Lumind (Mar 6, 2014)

They're the stock optics on the lights. Are LED lights much stronger than T5HO? I'm just using the default schedule right now but I will definitely change it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I find leds stronger than t5. Plus with any change in lighting its best to acclimate corals to it. Id recommend upgrading to the 120 degree optics. It makes the color blending amd coverag 10x better.
I believe advanced reef aquatics sells them locally.


----------



## Lumind (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll definitely look into that. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

